# reconstruction of the ulnar collateral ligament of the right elbow



## JenLawson (May 15, 2012)

What CPT should I use for this? 

"Exam under anesthesia, arthroscopy of the right elbow, and reconstruction of the ulnar collateral ligament of the right elbow."

Under reconstruction codes there is:
24344 Reconstruction lateral collateral ligament, elbow, with tendon graft. (description of procedure does include graft) However, this code does not seem to cover it being done arthroscopically.

or

Under Arthroscopy:
29834 Arthroscopy, elbow, surgical; with removal of loose body or foreign body.
Then there is synovectomy - partial or complete; or debridement - limited, or extensive...
Nothing about ligament reconstruction.

I am at a bit of a loss as to how to go about coding this surgery and would appreciate some help very much.

Thank you
Jennifer


----------



## JenLawson (May 15, 2012)

Upon re-reading the procedure description I realized that the exam was done via arthroscopy but the surgery was done via incision. so I'm going with 24344.


----------

